# Why i can't shut down my laptop



## vgn_fj67

Hi all,

i can't shut down my laptop ???  i dun know what had happen 

Yesterday was still ok


----------



## Trizoy

Hold down the button that you press to turn it on. 5-10 seconds will make it turn off.


----------



## vgn_fj67

Trizoy said:


> Hold down the button that you press to turn it on. 5-10 seconds will make it turn off.



Will this spoil my computer??


----------



## Punk

If you do it all the time yeah...

That's weird, I never seen a computer not shutting down without a spyware on it... Are you running scans regularly?
Do you see the shut down button in the main menu?


----------



## wungoodshu

Yeah, holding down the power button is not recommended but should take it down. Worst case scenario though, (seeing as how it's a laptop) you could just pull out the battery. Only do that as a last resort though. That'd only be if you wanted to just shut it down because it's frozen or something, not to shut it down each time. I'd scan the computer for spyware and viruses and that kinda thing because that's the only reason I can think of that would make it not wanna shut down.


----------



## Trizoy

wungoodshu said:


> Yeah, holding down the power button is not recommended but should take it down. Worst case scenario though, (seeing as how it's a laptop) you could just pull out the battery. Only do that as a last resort though. That'd only be if you wanted to just shut it down because it's frozen or something, not to shut it down each time. I'd scan the computer for spyware and viruses and that kinda thing because that's the only reason I can think of that would make it not wanna shut down.



Pulling the plug and battery is MUCH worse than holding down the button. 

Holding down the button closes everything and shuts off. Any program or work you have open will not be saved. You will be fine.


----------



## wungoodshu

Trizoy said:


> Pulling the plug and battery is MUCH worse than holding down the button.
> 
> Holding down the button closes everything and shuts off. Any program or work you have open will not be saved. You will be fine.




Aye. Hence why I considered it a last resort. =/


----------

